
"Intel should be ashamed of itself" -- OLPC's Negroponte - ralph
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/6675833.stm
======
ralph
Intel's Classmate has inferior technology with much higher cost, e.g. the
screen, and the poor battery life, last time I looked.
<http://www.gettysfamily.org/wordpress/?p=34>

